
Manage your redis keys with key-guard - amberlamps1
https://github.com/Amberlamps/key-guard
======
amberlamps1
Orignally this module was created to keep track of keys in redis. But you can
use it for any other application of course. Redis is an awesome key/value
store, but you can easily lose track of all keys used in production, because
there is no schema that every developer of your team has to follow.

